# NW Ohio - Best places to buy wood



## john brennan (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have the 3 in 1 Combo Oklahoma Joe's smoker... the weather is starting to get cooler and it takes a bit more wood to make run the smoker than chunks. I want to buy some mesquite and hickory mini logs. Anyone have any recommendations on where to buy hickory or mesquite logs online (or if by chance you are in NW Ohio) without paying an arm and a leg? Seen a lot of places offer $50 for 25lbs of wood which seems stupid expensive to me.

Thanks!
John


----------



## tropics (Nov 11, 2017)

I googled this
https://www.google.com/search?q=Fir...ome..69i57.22350j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## daveomak (Nov 11, 2017)

Find an orchard..  They trim trees in early spring..


----------

